# Vladimir Putin is WEIRD



## kentuckiense (Jun 28, 2006)

http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/europe/06/28/russia.putin.reut/index.html



> MOSCOW, Russia (Reuters) -- Russian President Vladimir Putin on Wednesday stopped on a walk through the Kremlin to speak to a young boy before lifting up the boy's shirt and kissing the astonished youth on his stomach.
> 
> Putin was shown by state television chatting to graduates of military academies before he took a walk through one of the Kremlin's courtyards, often full of tourists.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heather (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey! that's "Pooty Poot" to you.
(I was going to type something else but I don't want to offend anyone, though I can't imagine the rest of you people aren't thinking it too.) 

Hint: "Nucular Strategery"


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 28, 2006)

Heather said:


> Hint: "Nucular Strategery"


Heather, when you say things like that it means the terrorists have already won.

'Terrists,' I mean.


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 28, 2006)

That's nothing, I once had my nipples tweaked by a Congressman.

Do heads of state have to take drug tests? They should.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 28, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> That's nothing, I once had my nipples tweaked by a Congressman.


I bet it was Rick Santorum. The dude even _looks_ creepy:


----------



## bench72 (Jun 29, 2006)

I wonder if it is some kind of russian good luck thing... you know, a bit like rubbing the tummy of buddha is suppose to be good luck...

the act is certainly unconventional... but how many actions/behaviours are seen as strange or in some cases has led to persecution just because it's root cause is something we do not understand... (sorry for the rant, but I've recently had some male friends bashed for holding hands!)


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 29, 2006)

bench72 said:


> I wonder if it is some kind of russian good luck thing... you know, a bit like rubbing the tummy of buddha is suppose to be good luck...
> 
> the act is certainly unconventional... but how many actions/behaviours are seen as strange or in some cases has led to persecution just because it's root cause is something we do not understand... (sorry for the rant, but I've recently had some male friends bashed for holding hands!)


From what I've seen on the news, it's NOT a 'Russian thing.' I made sure of that before I posted.


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 29, 2006)

It sounds like an acid trip gone bad. Vlad may have gotten ahold of some bad stamps.


----------

